
Ask HN: Why is Office 365 in such a bad shape? - cygned
Hi HackerNews,<p>I am partner and CTO of a growing company and recently bought Office 365 business premium for us. Aim was to replace the web of providers with a single cloud-based service for files, email, calendars, ...<p>After looking at different offers we agreed on going with Microsoft&#x27;s cloud offer as it provides everything we wanted and even more.<p>For the last two days, I had the pleasure of setting everything up. Honestly, I was expecting more, there are a lot of bugs, unfinished features or things that are simply broken, e.g.:<p>- I use English as language setting, other employees use German. I have found at least two places where I can change the language settings. There are pages in English, pages in German and even pages in both languages<p>- we wanted to use OneDrive as Dropbox replacement, but Microsoft has this idea of using SharePoint for that purpose - which is fine, but we need desktop sync and when one clicks on &quot;Sync&quot; simply nothing happens. Known issue, no solution<p>- To use OneDrive as a team, I then created a folder and tried to share it with the group Everyone - that fails with no reason<p>- UIs are confusingly different - Modern UI, pages looking like an older Office version, pages with broken CSS, some pages simply return no content<p>- &quot;sticky session&quot;; sign out, sign in as a different user, go to mail, voila previous user. I know they say to close all browser windows but what the heck?<p>All in all I was expecting more from the largest and most important software company. If I had the chance, I&#x27;d move to Google. In fact, we&#x27;re looking for a CRM and I won&#x27;t go with Dynamics 365.<p>Are Microsoft&#x27;s products really in such a bad shape or am I just totally frustrated?
======
tehabe
I noticed a few weird things with the regular service for consumers. In the
online versions of Word & Co. you can't clear the list of recently opened
documents, they stay even though you deleted them a while ago.

Also the online applications are really slow compared to Google Docs.

And yeah, I also noticed the language thing, at one point you can get
everything in one language but notification emails are arriving in another.

Might be acceptable in a free version but not in a paid version.

------
mattbillenstein
As in all things, evaluate extensively before you sign on the line that is
dotted...

~~~
cygned
Someone clicked "Buy" instead of "Try" and I guess that was me.

